# 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?



## inge50 (16. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

eine Frage an die Gartenexperten.

Ich hab noch eine Rolle 500er Vlies vom Teichbau. Kann ich das auch als Unkrautvlies benutzen?

Darüber soll dann eine Schicht Rindenmulch oder Splitt.

Oder ist das Vlies zu dick, wegen der Wasserdurchlässigkeit?


Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Hallo Inge,

ich hab's noch nicht ausprobiert mit so einem Vlies - aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Vlies sich durch seine Dicke gut mit Wasser vollsaugt und dadurch evtl. eindringendem Samen eine willkommene Keimmöglichkeit bietet.

Probier es über die nächsten Monate doch mal mit einer kleinen Test-Fläche aus!


----------



## inge50 (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Hallo Dodi,

die Idee ist gut, ich werde es einfach mal testen. 

Danke für den Hinweis, manchmal kommt man selbst nicht auf die einfachsten Dinge. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Luna (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Hallo Inge,

ich habe Teichfoliereste genommen. Ein paar Löcher reingestochen damit noch Wasser durchdringen kann - klappt nun schon im 3ten Jahr reibungslos! Wie Dodi schon schreibt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich Unkraut geradezu wohl fühlen würde auf dem Vlies. Dann kommts halt nichts so leicht von unten hoch, siedelt sich aber vermutlich von oben an - bei der Folie geht das nicht.

(weiss schon, das ist nicht deine Frage gewesen, aber vielleicht hast auch noch ein paar Folienrest übrig)


----------



## inge50 (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Hallo Christine,

Teichfolie möchte ich nicht nehmen, die ist mir zu hart und sperrig.

Dafür erscheint mir das Beet auch zu groß mit ca. 6m x 2m.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Inge, ansonsten wenn Du richtiges unkrautvlies nehmen willst, dann bring mir das Vlies mit wenn Du in Bielefeld bist. Ich brauch ja noch welches und kaufs Dir ab und Du kaufst richtiges Unkrautvlies. Ob ich das von Dir kauf oder im Laden ist mir letztendlich egal.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christian und Frauke (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Hallo Inge,
falls das mit Wolf`s Angebot nicht klappt kannst Du das Vlies sogar sehr gut dazu benutzen
Hat sich bei uns bewährt


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Na also dann brauchst es nicht nach Bielefeld Schleppen sondernUli deckt das Beet mit ab  

Mal ran an die Arbeit ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## inge50 (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: 500er Vlies auch als Unkrautvlies brauchbar?*

Hallo,

@ Wuzzel, ich glaub, für deinen Teich wird es nicht reichen.

Ich versuchs einfach mal, mehr als schiefgehen kann es ja nicht.

Aber es wird wohl noch etwas dauern.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------

